# Capt. Hollis Forrester "The Great Days Are Here"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Our Spring has been truly awesome here in the Matagorda Bay Complex. With a healthy Bay and plenty of Trout, Reds and Flounder we can't complain at all. I've been putting the clients on easy limits of Trout and Reds with also many tipping the scales over the 7lb mark drifting and wade fishing the grassy flats or shell bottoms throwing artificial lures, live Shrimp and Gulp. We've been having a steady wind out of the South so it's been great to use the South shore as a barrier to get out of the wind on the breezy days and has been definately concentrating the bait on some of my favorite areas. Where the bait is the fish are so I'll be continuing on with my pattern covering those areas on a consistent basis. From here through Summer the pattern isn't going to change much therefore the fishing will remain consistent and out of that transition period we run into when Winter is making its headway out of here, and that's a great thing. Many great days are already here and coming so be sure to get the family together or a group gathered up and join me. It's been beautiful out here, fishing this time of year is for everyone so introduce someone new to the great outdoors. Keep an eye out for many reports on the way because prime fishing is here. Thank you for reading .:fishy:
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115 [email protected]
www.fishingmatagordabay.com
www.capthollisforrester.com
Facebook: Matagorda Bay Fishing And Hunting Guides "An awesome page of mine".


----------

